# crypt. melt. ADVICE NEEDED



## diyteejohn

years ago, like about 50, I acquired several species crypts. Of course the mixed planting of several species resulted in melting some and seemed to spread to my established others. I was dismayed how fast this took place. Now my questions are two fold and probably can be given direction to places found on APC. So here goes:

Is there a possible chemical released from the newbies that triggers others to respond in like manner?

How can a person actually stop melt from taking place from the start? Am I stuck to removing all leaves and planting the root stock? How about the possibility of shortening extra long roots to facilitate easier controllable planting? Will this also bring on melt?

Any of you experts in crypt have needed advice? Please post or direct me to posts. THANX


----------



## bdoss1985

In my experience, crypt melt can be caused by many factors. Any movement of the roots can cause melt, just moving a wendtii to a different corner in the same tank(caused it to melt completely). Ive had a heater go out in a tank which maybe dropped the temp from 78 to 72 and the crypts melted. Every instance they came back strong. The leaves in my emersed tank that touch the cool sides of the container even seem to melt. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaticz

I started up a new tank (55) with AS and dam near every crypt melted ...sadly not all came back. I am going to wait another month or so when the tank is roughly 3 months old I will try again...if I can get them since I lost a few beauties.


----------



## diyteejohn

sounds like it doesn't matter if one is a senior or junior member. it is still exacerbating seeing if we grow older faster then our crypts revive. is there any positive correction or solutions to try out there on APC? surely someone has at least one or two to try?


----------



## Maryland Guppy

diyteejohn said:


> Is there a possible chemical released from the newbies that triggers others to respond in like manner?


Allelopathy has been discussed among crypts and apparently is not a myth.

My experience is moving from emersed to submerged = melting.
Moving from lo-tech to hi-tech = melting.

Moving from Hi-tech to low and between lo-tech tanks has been successful.
Only 1 or 2 leaves are lost.

I have never "lost" any plants they just begin to grow new leaves.


----------



## Aquaticz

There is a sticky on Allelopathy. If I am not mistaken the author later retracted his thoughts on the subject. May I ask where you are getting this info? 

Not sure but thinking new AS is not a great thing for crypts- maybe it needs a few weeks before its ready- mind you ..this is a guess


----------



## Patriot100%

I have a 80 gallon crypt tank. Trust me when I say the melting is non stop. I have to trim and clean up debris even 4 days. I'm hoping the tank stablize soon. 

I have notice younger leaves don't melt like the bigger older ones do. I'm guessing the new leaves and still adapt to their environment. Every though my crypts are melting they are sending out runners in every direction.


----------



## Aquaticz

fingers XXX


----------



## Maryland Guppy

Aquaticz said:


> There is a sticky on Allelopathy. If I am not mistaken the author later retracted his thoughts on the subject. May I ask where you are getting this info?


Chapter III, Ecology of the Planted Aquarium, D Walstad
Granted this was published in 1999 but a great wealth of info.
I have read articles that are crypt specific, I'll try to post some links.

I have several crypts that have not been disturbed for about 1 year.
They are the best specimens and melting is no more.
Occasionally an older leaf is dropped.

C. crispatula balansae is the melt down for me.
New leaves quickly reach 30 inches, last about 2 months and dissolve in 2 days.
Has an extensive root system and constantly provides new leaves.


----------



## BruceF

I think what you find is that there are crypts that like harder water and crypts that like softer water and some are adaptable. I don’t think they are incompatibly using chemistry to annoy one another rather that some don’t like the chemistry of the tank. 
Often you will find a crypt melt only to reappear is a short while and then thrive. Some people recommend removing most of the roots and leaves upon planting and suggest the crypts never melt under those conditions. 
I think that if you are growing crypts that like the same water parameters in the first place they will be fine. 

Or something like that.


----------



## Ligyron

Yeah, they usually do recover but some times they totally _don't_ come back for whatever reason. That's when it pays to have a least one specimen from each species growing in stable, emersed conditions. That way you never completely loose that entire cultivar.

I always pays to have back up.


----------



## king kong

if I had to guess leaf melting has to do with roots. 100% of my many varieties od crypts that leaf melt I find their root systems are in terrible shape turning to soft dead tissue just like the leaves.
Which is happening first you ask I am guessing the root melt ignites the whole thing.

Gary


----------

